# Behavior Professionals



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Here's a suggestion for a "pinned" topic for either the Health and Behavior Section or the Training Section.


Behavior Professionals









Joy


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

That's an excellent link!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

I can't open the link .

I did contact a behaviour Professional for Mia...who will be coming to our house after her spay operation, but I would be really interested in this site as well. Is it my computer?

By the way Jackie...thanks so much...I did receive the book "Mine" A preactical guide to resource guarding in dogs. Thanks so much for the reccomendation. The book is excellent with a great deal of wonderful tips and information.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

The link is a pdf file. You need Adobe Acrobat to open it. 

I'm glad you like the book!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (JMM @ Jan 8 2009, 10:18 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=701553


> The link is a pdf file. You need Adobe Acrobat to open it.
> 
> I'm glad you like the book![/B]



Gotcha, that's what it is  thanks!!!!


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

Thanks for the link!!!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Thank you Joy! Perfect timing - I was just thinking about this last night (for Dakota) and woke up this morning to this post!!!


----------



## lilguyparker (Aug 16, 2007)

What's the difference between CAAB and IAAC?

http://www.iaabc.org/


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

A CAAB has an advanced degree. A member of IAABC may or may not, there are no set educational qualifications. At least, this was the last time I looked at it...


----------

